

The next wave replaces the current. How can I survive as web developer after 30 - duykhoa12t


======
kls
If you are in the valley you are in an echo chamber. In the rest of the US the
developer workforce is aging. I am 40 and as such we where the first wave of
developers building the internet. We have aged with the career and you still
see us around what you don't see is many before us and the reason is, there
where not many before us and less that transitioned from old PC based
development to what we do now.

The issue is far more complex than age discrimination, people look at the lack
of examples before age 40 and the few of us in our late 30's and 40's and jump
to age discrimination but the reality is there where just fewer of us back
then, then the .com bust and the downturn ran a lot out to other industries
and there is natural attrition.

------
Gustomaximus
Is over 30 an issue? I would think this is time to hit your stride. Often this
is getting towards a decade of experience that can see skills peaking and
bring a bunch of experience and know-how to a team.

Maybe surviving after 40. More realistically surviving after 50 is a
legitimate question in my mind.

~~~
duykhoa12t
OK, that's good thought, hehe. I am forcing myself to improve a lot, not for
this current job, but to catch up with the community. I am not sure I can
continue doing it after 30, cause too many things to learn and gonna burn out
myself.

------
tzakrajs
Imagine you are part of the next wave and keep your willingness to try new
things. I have met many folks over 40 that are far more savvy than their
younger contemporaries in terms of exposure to what is new and being paid
well.

Edit: terrible word usage in last sentence

~~~
Gustomaximus
An interesting exception to your point, which are very valid. I've seen some
guys do very well in their later years when they understand older
systems/languages that youngsters don't learn. With companies tied into some
legacy systems these guys know their rarity and make the company pay
appropriately for this. That said they live on the chopping block waiting for
the inevitable upgrade.

~~~
duykhoa12t
you're right. But the problem with 30's developer is lack of opportunity to
learn. Ok, for the current job, you know very well about system, architect.
But you know, we're focusing to much about the current technique, the current
system, and we limit ourself in learning new thing, and our learning curse is
much slower than younger developers also.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Can you help this by choosing company role/size? I'm marketing side and I tend
to enjoy mid-size companies as you'll get pulled into a bunch of side roles as
they don't have someone for everything. It keeps the skill set broad and
learning new things. Also I moonlight for some smaller companies that have
flexible time expectations. I enjoy this work so find it interesting seeing
different businesses plus keeps my more junior role skill-set alive and in
touch with changing tech now I'm more senior on the corporate level. Does that
translate into developer life options?

~~~
duykhoa12t
Thanks for your answer. I am thinking about this. I just wonder like beside
your career, we still consider about family, house... If we want to move
around the side role, how can we move to the next step of our career. Or you
think we don't need to think about going to next level, but explore the skills
set is more valuable?

------
lordluisv
What do you mean survive? I am 31 and still doing web development.

~~~
duykhoa12t
Good news. hehe. Could you share me how do you update the new technique, or
you are using the same techniques you've learned several years ago. Sorry if I
used a heavy word. But I saw myself out of date too quickly, and I don't think
I can catchup the trend in the next few years. But I really want to do web
development, or should I move to the next step as many people - to be a
manager?

